# Topdown onesie knitalong



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello everyone , I'm starting the top down onesie knitalong its for a size 3-6 month although you could make it smaller or larger by using different size needles 
You will need 4mm (US6) circular needles , dk yarn , 2 st markers , 2 st holders and buttons , the onesie done plain will use roughly 100g of yarn 
Anyone who wants to join in is welcome , I will be sharing the first part of the basic pattern today , second part tomorrow and so on till the pattern is finished , also sharing ideas and stitch patterns so you can choose what you want to do with your onesie , Im going to add some pictures the first one is the basic pattern i will be sharing the other pictures are from my previous knitalongs to give you some ideas of what you can do with your onesie , if you have any questions ask away , and please share pictures of your progress so that i know Im not just talking to myself which I freely admit is a habit of mine , ????

Cast on 68 st 
Row 1 k8 , kfb, k1 ,kfb ,k11 ,kfb , k1, kfb , k17, kfb, k1, kfb, k11, kfb, k1 , kfb, k9
Row 2 and 4 knit 
Row3 k1, yrn, k2tog, k6, kfb, k1, kfb, k13, kfb, k1, kfb, k19, kfb, k1, kfb, k13, kfb, k1, kfb, k10, 
Row 5 k10, kfb, k1, kfb, k15, kfb, k1, kfb, k21, kfb, k1, kfb, k15, kfb, k1, kfb, k11
Row6 and all even numbered rows k3, purl to last 3, k3, 
Row 7 k11, kfb, k1, kfb, k17, kfb, k1, kfb, k23, , kfb, k1, kfb, k17, kfb, k1, kfb, k12
Row 9 , k12, kfb, k1, kfb, k19, kfb, k1, kfb, k25, kfb, k1, kfb, k19, kfb, k1, kfb, k13

Well I've checked and double checked so hopefully I've typed everything right , please bear with me as like I say I font class myself as a designer I just like to knit my own ideas

Here is a link to a site I like to use that has lots of different stitch patterns in the round http://www.easytoknit.com

If any one wants to put a stitch pattern down the front like the pink onesie has , you can start adding your stitch pattern on row 7 , maybe a good idea to add a stitch marker either side so you know were to start your stitch pattern


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

All three are just adorable. I do love the band of elephants though. My eyes aren't great, they are elephants, aren't they?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dunnville89 said:


> All three are just adorable. I do love the band of elephants though. My eyes aren't great, they are elephants, aren't they?


Yes elephants and thank you


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Good morning, Sonja. Yesterday's post included a photo of a gray onesie, which I thought would look cute in some pastel variegated yarn that I have. Is that version still an option, or should I use a solid color yarn? I have lots of baby weight yarn that will work, so I don't need to buy any regardless.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello everyone , I'm starting the top down onesie knitalong
> You will need 4mm (US6) circular needles , dk yarn , 2 st markers , 2 st holders and buttons , the onesie done plain will use roughly 100g of yarn
> Anyone who wants to join in is welcome , I will be sharing the first part of the basic pattern today , second part tomorrow and so on till the pattern is finished , also sharing ideas and stitch patterns so you can choose what you want to do with your onesie , Im going to add some pictures the first one is the basic pattern i will be sharing the other pictures are from my previous knitalongs to give you some ideas of what you can do with your onesie , if you have any questions ask away , and please share pictures of your progress so that i know Im not just talking to myself which I freely admit is a habit of mine , ????
> 
> ...


Very sweet. Great lace inserts in those items!!! Love the pale pink umbrellas


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

Thank you for providing the pattern information for such cute onesies.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I must have missed your previous KALs for rompers. If they are still open, would it be possible to post links to the patterns, please? I especially like the middle one above, but love all rompers. I looked through your previous posts and found pictures but not patterns, unfortunately. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Good morning, Sonja. Yesterday's post included a photo of a gray onesie, which I thought would look cute in some pastel variegated yarn that I have. Is that version still an option, or should I use a solid color yarn? I have lots of baby weight yarn that will work, so I don't need to buy any regardless.


That version is exactly the same as the instructions I'm giving apart from it has a slightly different leg finish and is slightly wider I showed the picture to give people ideas of what they can do to make the onesie different each time they make one 
So the answer is yes you can used variegated yarn and use a pretty stitch pattern on the bottom part of the onesie its your choice


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Those are adorable!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

hallsyh said:


> I must have missed your previous KALs for rompers. If they are still open, would it be possible to post links to the patterns, please? I especially like the middle one above, but love all rompers. I looked through your previous posts and found pictures but not patterns, unfortunately. Thank you.


Ive done 4 other knitalongs the instructions are in the knitalong topics , , they start somewhere at the beginning and end roughly after 20 something pages , there also links to pattern stitches or graphs to use

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606720-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611201-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-624413-1.html


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Plan on joining this kal. Thanks Swedenne for doing these kals. I have been trying to do your previous kal all weekend and have started it about 5 or 6 different times. Don't know what my problem is, but will attempt this one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MandM's said:


> Plan on joining this kal. Thanks Swedenne for doing these kals. I have been trying to do your previous kal all weekend and have started it about 5 or 6 different times. Don't know what my problem is, but will attempt this one.


Let me know which one and I'll try and help you get started


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm going to make the first one for a baby boy minus the elephants. Using probably variegated yarn light worsted from my stash.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweden, I'm so excited to do this, Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

welsh1 said:


> I'm going to make the first one for a baby boy minus the elephants. Using probably variegated yarn light worsted from my stash.


Glad to have you join us look forward to seeing what you make


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoLink said:


> Sweden, I'm so excited to do this, Thank you so very much!!


You are very welcome ,


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you allowing for a button/snap in back? I don't want to close the neck if you are...not doing socks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Are you allowing for a button/snap in back? I don't want to close the neck if you are...not doing socks.


Buttonhole is on row 3


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> That version is exactly the same as the instructions I'm giving apart from it has a slightly different leg finish and is slightly wider I showed the picture to give people ideas of what they can do to make the onesie different each time they make one
> So the answer is yes you can used variegated yarn and use a pretty stitch pattern on the bottom part of the onesie its your choice


Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## octopus (Jun 29, 2019)

Thank you for doing this ????


----------



## Toni Burgau (Apr 22, 2019)

I would LOVE to make these after my current project. Your items are always special. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Your onesies are great. Thanks for providing the pattern info.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Marking my spot for later! Thanks so much for sharing this pattern with us.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Will there be buttonholes on the crotch as well? I'm done with the first 10 rows. Looking forward to more instructions tomorrow!


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Now I’m rushing to get a shawl done.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you so much



Swedenme said:


> Ive done 4 other knitalongs the instructions are in the knitalong topics , , they start somewhere at the beginning and end roughly after 20 something pages , there also links to pattern stitches or graphs to use
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606720-1.html
> ...


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you! This is a wonderful thing you are doing! :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is a pretty heart stitch that could go down the front of this onesie to make it more for a girl 
Row 1 k4, k2tog , yo, k5
Row 2 and evens purl , change to knit in the round 
Row3 k3, , k2tog, yo, k1, yo, sl1kw, k1, psso , k3 
Row 5 k2, k 2tog, yo, k3, yo, sl1kw, k1, psso, k2 
Row 7 k1, k2tog, yo, k5, yo, sl1kw, k1, psso, k1
Row9 k2tog, yo, k2, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, sl1kw, k1, psso, 
Row 11 k2, yo, sl1kw, k2tog, psso, yo, k1, yo, k3tog, yo, k2
Row knit

This picture is just to show you what the stitch looks like


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

It was fun getting just the one heart on my previous project perfectly centered (helped to have those bulb pins). :sm24:


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh my goodness what a web site..you nearly lost me in all those stitches. Thank you!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you Swedenme, this is exactly what I needed. I really enjoyed knitting this.

The yarn is from Posh Yarn, Marianne DK February Made Mr Shiver, 100% extra fine superwash Merino. The photograph does not show the true color. It is blue grey color and feels nice to work with. Thank you again for doing this knit along.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> Thank you Swedenme, this is exactly what I needed. I really enjoyed knitting this.
> 
> The yarn is from Posh Yarn, Marianne DK February Made Mr Shiver, 100% extra fine superwash Merino. The photograph does not show the true color. It is blue grey color and feels nice to work with. Thank you again for doing this knit along.


You are very welcome , your yarn looks lovely


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

does anyone have the rest of the pattern after first 10 rows plse


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Its day 2 and here are the second set of instructions 

Row 11 .k13, kfb, k1, kfb, k21, kfb, k1, kfb, k27, kfb, k1, kfb, k21, kfb, k1, kfb, k14
Row 12 and all evens k3, purl to last 3 , k3 
Row 13 ,k14, kfb, k1, kfb, k23, kfb, k1, kfb, kk29, kfb, k1, kfb, k23, kfb, k1, kfb, k15
Row 15, k15, kfb, k1, kfb, k25, kfb, k1, kfb, k31, kfb, k1, kfb, k25, kfb, k1,kfb, k16, 
Row 17, k1, yrn, k2tog, k13, kfb, k1, kfb , k27, kfb, k1, kfb, k33, kfb, k1, kfb, k27, kfb, k1, kfb, k17
Row 19, k17, kfb, k1, kfb, k29, kfb, k1, kfb, k35, kfb, k1, kfb, k29, kfb, k1, kfb, k18
Row 20 k3 , purl to last 3 sts k3


----------



## bobcatluver (Apr 18, 2011)

What does the “yrn” mean after the k1 in row 3?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

bobcatluver said:


> What does the "yrn" mean after the k1 in row 3?


Its a buttonhole row so its basically a yo , yrn means yarn round needle , obviously a uk term , as I dont usually use patterns I'm not familiar with all the different terminology, think I need to go look up all the different knitting acronyms, make sure I'm up to date with them ,???? you will find it again on row 17 ,


----------



## bobcatluver (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

The oneies are so nice.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for this!! xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lighthousegal said:


> The oneies are so nice.


Thank you , hope you come and join in ,


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Waiting for day 2. I'll have to be careful not to forget to check back later 
OOPS! found it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Thank you so much for this!! xx


You are very welcome , hopefully more will join and we will start to see pictures of everyones progress, followed by lovely finished items ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

welsh1 said:


> Waiting for day 2. I'll have to be careful not to forget to check back later
> OOPS! found it


Im in the uk I will try to post each set of instructions first thing on the morning and they should be easy to spot as I will also add a picture of what it looks like


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Very excited, I love these, now I'm ready to do day two. Also want to make the second one (pink one) for summer. You are a jewel, thank you!


----------



## chuckmary (Aug 14, 2011)

I would like to use this heart pattern. But isn’t it written for bottom up? To reverse it do we need to reverse the decrease stitches. For some reason I cannot figure it out, my mind is going blank


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoLink said:


> Very excited, I love these, now I'm ready to do day two. Also want to make the second one (pink one) for summer. You are a jewel, thank you!


The pink onesie is actually from my second knitalong , here is the link 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606720-1.html , you will also find the exact instructions for the heart stitch there too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

chuckmary said:


> I would like to use this heart pattern. But isn't it written for bottom up? To reverse it do we need to reverse the decrease stitches. For some reason I cannot figure it out, my mind is going blank


I just started from row 12 rather than row 1 and it worked out right for me , only difference I did was knit the purl rows when starting in the round


----------



## Chuddy (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you for taking the time to type out the pattern each day and coming up with such a great idea. I am looking forward to get started.

Daphne


----------



## Sharon22209A (Oct 8, 2019)

I, too, want to knit along with you. I'll get started later today, I hope! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I'm looking forward to beginning and thought I'd add the little elephants on parade you have in the first picture. Went through all the patterned stitches at easytoknit.com but couldn't find it. Do you have a web site? Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon22209A said:


> I, too, want to knit along with you. I'll get started later today, I hope! Thanks for doing this!


You are welcome , look forward to seeing what you make


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Patian said:


> I'm looking forward to beginning and thought I'd add the little elephants on parade you have in the first picture. Went through all the patterned stitches at easytoknit.com but couldn't find it. Do you have a web site? Thank you.


Sorry I should have made it more clear , the stitch pattern site was just there for people who wanted to add a different stitch to the onesie 
This knitalong is like my other knitalongs , I give the instructions for the basic pattern and tips and advice on different ways kpers can change the the onsie , be it using a nice lace stitch or use a chart to add elephants or maybe something else , so if you are looking to add the elephants to your onesie , you are a little ahead of me I will be adding the chart I used when I get to the part where the onesie starts being knit in the round


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I have finished day 2 of the pattern and will post a picture when we are further along. Is there going to be buttonholes at the crotch also?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> I have finished day 2 of the pattern and will post a picture when we are further along. Is there going to be buttonholes at the crotch also?


Haven't got that far yet but yes ther will be buttons or snaps your choice


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't got that far yet but yes ther will be buttons or snaps your choice


Thank you for your reply. Love the snaps or buttons on the crotch for easier changing of baby!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I would love to join. How do I go about following?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kipsalot said:


> I would love to join. How do I go about following?


Welcome , just go to page one and you will see the first set of instructions , read and along and you will see the rest of the instructions as I post them daily accompanied with a picture of what your work should look like 
The second set of instructions have already been posted on page 3


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you, Sonja, for days 1+2. Will start tonight. Love your KALs.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

they are adorable!


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

kipsalot said:


> I would love to join. How do I go about following?


On each page of the thread there is a link top left that says "Watch". Click that and you'll get a notice each time there is a post on the thread.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you so much, looking forward to doing this . - You are so generous.
Pat.


----------



## Corky (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, yes! I will be joining this. KAL! Thank you so much!


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Row 3: yrn? Is this a yarn over. For sure I will be doing this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Seahawker said:


> Row 3: yrn? Is this a yarn over. For sure I will be doing this.


Yes its a buttonhole


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

shad88 said:


> Thank you so much, looking forward to doing this . - You are so generous.
> Pat.


Glad you are joining us , look forward to seeing what you make


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Corky said:


> Yes, yes! I will be joining this. KAL! Thank you so much!


You are welcome , any questions just ask


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

In row 3 what does yrn mean?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Coming along well. Finished row 20 this morning.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Just saw that it was yarn over. Sorry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan Marie said:


> Just saw that it was yarn over. Sorry.


Thats ok , I'll try to be more specific in future ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Coming along well. Finished row 20 this morning.


Look forward to seeing what you make


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look forward to seeing what you make


The color is well different. :sm02:


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for doing this!
I would want to do the elephant band- will you Include the pattern or do we look on the easy to knit site you recommended? What row would that start?
Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> The color is well different. :sm02:


Now you have peaked my interest ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cinknitting said:


> Thank you for doing this!
> I would want to do the elephant band- will you Include the pattern or do we look on the easy to knit site you recommended? What row would that start?
> Thank you!


The easy knit site only has lots different stitches on it , I showed the link so that kpers who are interested in using a different knitting stitch pattern on the onesies body part could find some lovely choices , 
I found the elephant chart on a free chart site , I'm planning on adding it when I get to the knitting in the round part , people keep getting abead of me ????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mmmmm...5 webpages worth of eyelet patterns from that website cited on page 1. Won't get TOO fancy but it will help with other projects too. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Mmmmm...5 webpages worth of eyelet patterns from that website cited on page 1. Won't get TOO fancy but it will help with other projects too. :sm24:


Especially helpful as most of the stitch patterns can be knit in the round too


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you have peaked my interest ????


 nce we begin the band and elephants if I like it I will show it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> nce we begin the band and elephants if I like it I will show it.


Look forward to it , I know how you feel I'm not keen on the yarn I've used , wish I'd gone for a more solid colour but as I dont have a stash this was the best I could do , hopefully it will look better when finished


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## alemah (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks! I'm joining you for my first-ever knitalong. This is the perfect project for my co-worker who is expecting a baby.


----------



## Jacquioz (Sep 14, 2013)

I’m looking forward to my first ever knit along.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

I would like to do the one in the third photo, as I do not knit with circulars...would you please provide assistance with it for straights?


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Made a mistake.... Sorry


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Good evening, I would love to join this KAL. I'm a newbie at onesie's and my questions are, is this knitted flat on a circular needle or do you join, also would a #4 16 length be ok. Thank you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Morningdancer said:


> Good evening, I would love to join this KAL. I'm a newbie at onesie's and my questions are, is this knitted flat on a circular needle or do you join, also would a #4 16 length be ok. Thank you.


Depending on the pattern you choose...you may prefer a fixed-length 24 or 30/36 circular.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

Morningdancer said:


> Good evening, I would love to join this KAL. I'm a newbie at onesie's and my questions are, is this knitted flat on a circular needle or do you join, also would a #4 16 length be ok. Thank you.


She did say size 6 circular needle on page 1, but it's worked in rows, so not joined.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Could someone please tell me how to print just the pattern from this thread? I don’t have access to a PC this week and it’s hard for me to read from my phone while knitting, so I’d like to print it. I copied the text, but can’t figure out how to paste it into a Word document. Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Morningdancer said:


> Good evening, I would love to join this KAL. I'm a newbie at onesie's and my questions are, is this knitted flat on a circular needle or do you join, also would a #4 16 length be ok. Thank you.


Its knit flat to begin with , then once we get to the body part it will be joined in the round that is why i said use circular needles , I use a longer cable to begin with and then a 40cm for the body , but you could always keep to the longer cable and use magic loop method


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> She did say size 6 circular needle on page 1, but it's worked in rows, so not joined.


Its joined later on for the body part


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Rjkda said:


> Could someone please tell me how to print just the pattern from this thread? I don't have access to a PC this week and it's hard for me to read from my phone while knitting, so I'd like to print it. I copied the text, but can't figure out how to paste it into a Word document. Thanks.


I can't guarantee that you can print as I could see you are dealing with an iPhone/iPad. I prefer to deal with my desktop computer for printing...but I can guarantee a final compilation on/near page 8-10 with Swedenme's permission. I changed it to a PDF as I know the iPhone/iPad can read that format without an additional app.


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

I am enjoying the knit along! Looking forward to each day's posting.
Thank you for providing a day brightener.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I can't guarantee that you can print as I could see you are dealing with an iPhone/iPad. I prefer to deal with my desktop computer for printing...but I can guarantee a final compilation on/near page 8-10 with Swedenme's permission. I changed it to a PDF as I know the iPhone/iPad can read that format without an additional app.


Please please do not put my pattern all together in one place , I've asked this time and time again , this is my topic and it is a knitalong were we all do the parts as they come up , if I wanted to share the pattern all in one go I could have done so myself , I just want my topic to be a fun knitalong were people do the pattern together , if its just a pattern people want and not to join in a knitalong I'm sure there are lots to choose from on ravelry

Sonja


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Please please do not put my pattern all together in one place , I've asked this time and time again , this is my topic and it is a knitalong were we all do the parts as they come up , if I wanted to share the pattern all in one go I could have done so myself , I just want my topic to be a fun knitalong were people do the pattern together , if its just a pattern people want and not to join in a knitalong I'm sure there are lots to chose from on ravelry
> 
> Sonja


That is why I stated that you have to give permission. I saw on a previous KAL that you didn't want a complete document. Don't worry about me posting more. I have no problem just compiling for my own use. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> I am enjoying the knit along! Looking forward to each day's posting.
> Thank you for providing a day brightener.


Looking good so far


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Day 3 and the third lot of instructions 

Row 21 , k18, kfb, k1, kfb, k31, kfb, k1, kfb, k37, kfb, k1, kfb, k31, kfb, k1, kfb, k19
Row 22 and all even rows k3, purl to last 3 sts k3
Row 23, k19, kfb, k1, kfb, k33, kfb, k1, kfb, k39, kfb, k1, kfb , k33, kfb, k1, kfb, k20
Row 25, k20, kfb, k1, kfb, k35, , kfb, k1, kfb, k41, kfb, k1, kfb, k35, kfb, k1, kfb, k21
Row27, knit right across, you should have 172 sts 
Row 29 k24, slip 38st ( sleeves) onto st holder , k48, sl 38 sts onto st holder , k24 

Tomorrow we will join in the round and the body part can be knit in plainstocking stitch or you can get adventurous and maybe put a stitch panel down the front , add a chart or use a lovely knitting stitch instead of stocking stitch , the choice is yours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is the little chart i used for the elephant , it is the right way up for using in a topdown knit
And another chart if you want to have them going in the other direction


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

While I may not be brave enough for color work...this is similar to the crocheted garment work. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive used the chart from this free sock pattern on my topdown onesie , just wish I had used better colours lesson learned , in fairness it does look better than the picture shows 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-got-back-socks


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

pretty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mirror said:


> pretty


Thank you


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you


your all projects beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mirror said:


> your all projects beautiful


Thank you again ????


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Day 3 and the third lot of instructions
> 
> Row 21 , k18, kfb, k1, kfb, k31, kfb, k1, kfb, k37, kfb, k1, kfb, k31, kfb, k1, kfb, k19
> Row 22 and all even rows k3, purl to last 3 sts k3
> ...


Yay Day 3! Such a good thing to see first thing in the morning. I have never done a knit-along and now I wonder why. This is fun and something to look forward to. Thanks again. So far so good for me.


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

This is my first knit along! It is fun. Thank you. I have a question.  There is an odd number of stitches in the front part of the onesie. I would like to use the heart design. If I center it there will be an unequal number of stitches on either side. Should I add or decrease one stitch to be able to center it? Thanks


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Sonja, I'm also trying to make the little pink #2 onesie. This is my first try putting a design in a pattern, so I know this might be a stupid question but when choosing a stitch pattern and if it calls for 14 + 1 do you use 15 stitches. I'm confused about the 1 and what it is for. Thank you so much for providing this for us. You seem to be so patient with everyone. Blessings to you!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The elephants are adorable. I plan to start my next group of rows this morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mea said:


> Yay Day 3! Such a good thing to see first thing in the morning. I have never done a knit-along and now I wonder why. This is fun and something to look forward to. Thanks again. So far so good for me.


Fingers crossed it continues , There is only one slightly complicated row/ round and that comes tomorrow when its time to join in the round but I'll try to explain it as best I can , after that its plain sailing ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lbart said:


> This is my first knit along! It is fun. Thank you. I have a question. There is an odd number of stitches in the front part of the onesie. I would like to use the heart design. If I center it there will be an unequal number of stitches on either side. Should I add or decrease one stitch to be able to center it? Thanks


The repeat of the heart design is an odd number too 11 stitches if I remember right so if you centre stitch 5 of your heart stitch repeat with the exact middle of the front part it will be centred , when the parts are seperated into front and back the stitches either side will even out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoLink said:


> Sonja, I'm also trying to make the little pink #2 onesie. This is my first try putting a design in a pattern, so I know this might be a stupid question but when choosing a stitch pattern and if it calls for 14 + 1 do you use 15 stitches. I'm confused about the 1 and what it is for. Thank you so much for providing this for us. You seem to be so patient with everyone. Blessings to you!!


No , look for the repeat and how many stitches it has , just use those stitches , in your case your repeat looks like it's 14


----------



## Sharing (Apr 11, 2016)

KnitLong pattern day 2


----------



## octopus (Jun 29, 2019)

Quick question. (Apologies if I missed this). On which row should the elephant chart begin?
Thx ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

octopus said:


> Quick question. (Apologies if I missed this). On which row should the elephant chart begin?
> Thx ????


Haven't got that far yet , as the elephant chart or any other chart that kpers want to use that go round the body will start tomorrow once we've joined in the round and start the body part , I put the charts up early so people could see if they wanted to use this one or maybe choose a different on and get ready in preparation for starting it


----------



## octopus (Jun 29, 2019)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't got that far yet , as the elephant chart or any other chart that kpers want to use that go round the body will start tomorrow once we've joined in the round and start the body part , I put the charts up early so people could see if they wanted to use this one or maybe choose a different on and get ready in preparation for starting it


Gotcha ????

Thank you very much!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Just one question Sonja. Do you have any idea the weight in grams for the amount of yarn needed for the elephants? Not the band just the elephants. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Just one question Sonja. Do you have any idea the weight in grams for the amount of yarn needed for the elephants? Not the band just the elephants. Thank you.


You will have 120 sts on your needle when it comes to knitting the elephant s which works out at 12 actual elephants knit ove 8 rows , the whole onesie takes about 100g so at a guess I would say 25 g 
I used this ball for my rabbits which are over 12 rows it was partially used when I started and I still have plenty left


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

kaixixang said:


> I can't guarantee that you can print as I could see you are dealing with an iPhone/iPad. I prefer to deal with my desktop computer for printing...but I can guarantee a final compilation on/near page 8-10 with Swedenme's permission. I changed it to a PDF as I know the iPhone/iPad can read that format without an additional app.


This is perfect! Thank you so much! I'm so glad I now have a wireless printer so I can print from my phone. 

Edit: I just saw Sonja's message, and I'm very sorry that I caused the "scolding." :sm12:


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

kaixixang said:


> That is why I stated that you have to give permission. I saw on a previous KAL that you didn't want a complete document. Don't worry about me posting more. I have no problem just compiling for my own use. :sm24:


Sonja, Kaixixang was just trying to help me out because I asked if anyone could guide me in printing parts of the pattern from my phone, as I don't have access to a PC this week. I cannot keep track of a pattern on a phone while trying to knit. I'm really sorry for getting into this predicament (at another KPer's expense), as I really didn't mean any harm. Please forgive me! :sm12:


----------



## chuckmary (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there a way to print a topic other then cut and paste?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You will have 120 sts on your needle when it comes to knitting the elephant s which works out at 12 actual elephants knit ove 8 rows , the whole onesie takes about 100g so at a guess I would say 25 g
> I used this ball for my rabbits which are over 12 rows it was partially used when I started and I still have plenty left


Thank you, very helpful. I think I will have enough.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Sonja, Kaixixang was just trying to help me out because I asked if anyone could guide me in printing parts of the pattern from my phone, as I don't have access to a PC this week. I cannot keep track of a pattern on a phone while trying to knit. I'm really sorry for getting into this predicament (at another KPer's expense), as I really didn't mean any harm. Please forgive me! :sm12:


Its ok i understand she was just trying to be helpful , its just that twice before someone has put the whole pattern up in one place even though I 
asked kpers not to, which spoilt the whole knitalong as people were then just thanking that person for saving them the time of joining in the knitalong


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I have finished the 3rd set of instructions and am ready to start knitting in the round tomorrow. Here is a picture of what I have completed so far. I plan on using the elephant pattern and would like to know if I need to make "bobbins" to work the elephants. Not sure if I'm going to do the elephants in blue or brown.

Hope the picture isn't too large.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

It would also help for everyone to start READING this KAL at the beginning....people ask questions & you may find your answer there instead of starting a new one...

Appreciate this KAL...thank you......


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> I have finished the 3rd set of instructions and am ready to start knitting in the round tomorrow. Here is a picture of what I have completed so far. I plan on using the elephant pattern and would like to know if I need to make "bobbins" to work the elephants. Not sure if I'm going to do the elephants in blue or brown.
> 
> Hope the picture isn't too large.


Looking good , lovely choice of yarn 
I didnt use bobbins I just carried the yarn across as there is only 2 colours in use , but if you find it easier to use bobbins thats your choice


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Where do I find your next pattern area? Cannot find it so disappointed.
Pat.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja I’m following the instructions have written them down so far, as haven’t had time to knit yet.
Trying to finish another one from your previous KALs. Love your bunnies and elephants they’re fabulous. 
Hoping to get going on it in next day or so. Being in lockdown means lots of creative time ahead.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

shad88 said:


> Where do I find your next pattern area? Cannot find it so disappointed.
> Pat.


She is posting a section a day; check back tomorrow.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme,

Are you getting 16 inches on that neckline? I'm guessing from the photograph...probably missed it by 1-4 inches. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

shad88 said:


> Where do I find your next pattern area? Cannot find it so disappointed.
> Pat.


The first part was on page one of this topic and each day I've added another part , 3 parts so far , not sure which part you want but they have been posted , the fourth part will be posted tomorrow


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

It means yarn round needle. It creates a hole for a buttonhole.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I have only got the first part, cannot find the others.
My e-mail is [email protected]
I am 93 yrs.old and not as savvy with computer as some. Did not find it on paradise site, can you help please?
Thank you so much for reading this and answering me, much appreciated.
Pat.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

shad88 said:


> I have only got the first part, cannot find the others.
> My e-mail is [email protected]
> I am 93 yrs.old and not as savvy with computer as some. Did not find it on paradise site, can you help please?
> Thank you so much for reading this and answering me, much appreciated.
> Pat.


Start right here but go back to page 1 and then forward...


----------



## Sharing (Apr 11, 2016)

Where do I get day two of pattern? Help!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

shad88 said:


> I have only got the first part, cannot find the others.
> My e-mail is [email protected]
> I am 93 yrs.old and not as savvy with computer as some. Did not find it on paradise site, can you help please?
> Thank you so much for reading this and answering me, much appreciated.
> Pat.


If you can still delete your email , please do and I have sent you a pm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharing said:


> Where do I get day two of pattern? Help!!


You will find it on page 3


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you I’ll be joining as soon as I finish a doll’s romper????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I located 200 grams (792 yards +/- a few) of acrylic bernat baby Jaquards 06317 Easter basket. Outfit???!

I will locate my 2.75 or 2.5 mm circulars so that holding circulars will be available. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:



> Thank you I'll be joining as soon as I finish a doll's romper????


Hello Susan and welcome


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's my day 3 update! Might need help with the elephants tomorrow.


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Day 3 progress. I might need help with the elephants tomorrow.
Thank you kindly.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay...admittedly a little slower than y’all.

I reversed some of the knit stitches so that I have a purl and knit side. I did, however, keep the 3 start/finish stitches knit.

I will continue with section 2 & 3 later. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Day 4 and time to join in the round 

Just to be sure you should have ended your last instuctions on row 30 which was a purl row and now ready to start row 31 , a knit row 

Row 31 knit right across till you come to your last 3 sts do not knit these last 3 sts 
The next part gets a little complicated especially as my mind went walkabout but its back now 

You now need to pull your Left needle round to join in the round , if you are going to use a shorter cable needle for the body part now is the time to start using it , you can stay with a longer cable needle and just use the magic loop method , whichever is easier for you 

You need to put the 3 sts on a spare needle and position them behind the first 3 sts on your left needle , If you need a st marker so you know were this round starts use one now , knit the first st on your left needle together with the first st on your spare needle , repeat for the second st and then the third , you are now joined in the round and you should have the buttonhole band positioned over the button band 

Continuing on this round you need to increase equally by 6 sts over the next 21 sts ( I used the kb increase but instead of knitting in the back stitch I just slipped it , ) pm, over the next 48 sts ( front ) you need to increase by 12 sts pm , over the next 21 sts you need to increase by 9st 

You should have 120 sts altogether , 60 for the front and 60 for the back if you have a st panel going down the front put your increases equally either side 
If you are knitting in plain stocking stitch or knitting a st panel continue knitting till body part measure s 5 1/2 inches 

If you are going to use the elephant chart or any other chart now is the time to start it , the same goes for any one who is going to knit a different stitch 

I will give you all time to knit the body part and post the next set of instructions in 2 days , which will be Saturday morning my time (UK) 

Hopefully its all plain sailing now no more complicated instructions


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> Day 3 progress. I might need help with the elephants tomorrow.
> Thank you kindly.


Looks good so far , you dont need to use the elephant chart if you dont want to you could just knit the body part in stocking stitch or start a stitch panel down the front the choice is yours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ideas for body part , if you go to the link I put under the first set of instructions its a site with lots of different knitting stitches in the round , take a look you might find something different to put on the front of your onesie , I jazzed one up with both a seed stitch pannel and a lacy body stitch


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Section 4 just fit nicely onto one printed page. :sm24:

I don't sit in front of my computer so I have to find another corner of this room to knit comfortably.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Section 4 just fit nicely onto one printed page. :sm24:
> 
> I don't sit in front of my computer so I have to find another corner of this room to knit comfortably.


Sorry it was a bit long winded ???? just couldnt think of a way to say it all with less words , hope I havent made it sound more complicated than it really is 
Its just a little bit fiddly rather than complicated


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry it was a bit long winded ???? just couldn't think of a way to say it all with less words , hope I haven't made it sound more complicated than it really is
> Its just a little bit fiddly rather than complicated


I only printed the 'new' stuff. Saved on toner. If I'm going to attempt my version of this I needed a guideline to work from. I can't reverse stitches if I don't know WHEN. :sm24:


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh the bunny's are so cute this close to Easter! and grey is such a popular color for babies now its perfect!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sonja, I don’t have enough of the color I want to use for the elephants. I will knit a pocket with one elephant on it. I assume you finish the onesie and then decide on size of pocket as well as placement. I did notice your pockets are generally centered. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Sonja, I donÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂt have enough of the color I want to use for the elephants. I will knit a pocket with one elephant on it. I assume you finish the onesie and then decide on size of pocket as well as placement. I did notice your pockets are generally centered. Thank you.


Sorry to hear you dont have enough , I'm for ever playing Yarn chicken think i just like to knit dangerously????, Yes I've knit a couple of pockets and thats exactly how I do it , finish the onsie first then add the pocket to the onesie , great way of hiding the floats


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ideas for body part , if you go to the link I put under the first set of instructions its a site with lots of different knitting stitches in the round , take a look you might find something different to put on the front of your onesie , I jazzed one up with both a seed stitch pannel and a lacy body stitch


This one is gorgeous. You are so talented!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> This one is gorgeous. You are so talented!!


Thank you Sally , sent you a second pm as I hit send to soon????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Another picture of the elephant onesie for those who are using the chart I used , its a 10 st repeat so fits perfectly onto the body of the onesie
Sorry the chart comes out so small hopefully you can enlarge it


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't get this join. Why do you have to put three stitches on a spare needle if you are doing magic loop?
Are you decreasing by knitting stitches together? Could you please show what this join looks like using the spare needle? Photo would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> I don't get this join. Why do you have to put three stitches on a spare needle if you are doing magic loop?
> Are you decreasing by knitting stitches together? Could you please show what this join looks like using the spare needle? Photo would be helpful. Thank you.


Havent got a picture but its so the button hole is over the buttonband and you are able to fasten the button up otherwise there would just be a gaping V shape at the back


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear you dont have enough , I'm for ever playing Yarn chicken think i just like to knit dangerously????, Yes I've knit a couple of pockets and thats exactly how I do it , finish the onsie first then add the pocket to the onesie , great way of hiding the floats


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm ready to start the elephant panel. Do I start with row 10 at the bottom of the chart and still read the chart from right to left? It's very confusing when it's upside down. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> I'm ready to start the elephant panel. Do I start with row 10 at the bottom of the chart and still read the chart from right to left? It's very confusing when it's upside down. ????


Yes start at the bottom and you always start from the right when knitting in the round


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

I am here reading and watching Sonja! Its been an interesting journey and I thought maybe I should share it with you all. 
Not all yarns are created equal that is for sure! I started on the 23rd when I saw the kal posted. First start could not get set up row count right for back, sleeve, front, sleeve and back right.

Take 2 decided no go no further after work to row 8. Its already frogged! The Red Heart Cutie Pie 100% polyester yarn I tried does not work up well. First it doesn't slide at all so needs metal or plastic needles. Secondly there is a strong odor with the yarn that if you have allergies or other issue its going to be a problem. I will use larger needles for a project to use up this yarn, and I hope that washing and drying will curb the scent. I am not surprised to find this yarn no longer available at Herrschners. You can check it out here, it will not be one that I will purchase again. https://www.herrschners.com/product/red+heart%26%23174-+cutie+pie%26%23174-+yarn.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=Search

Take Three March 25, 2020 Off to find a different yarn for the knit along and then get going. Working with Eye Candy now, its a nice yarn to work with there are not many colors available right now, but I have a few more skeins which I am very grateful for. You can check it out here
https://www.herrschners.com/product/department+71%26%238482-+eye+candy%26%238482-+yarn.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=Search 
I have also discovered that I don't do well working from the computer. I can't seem to keep track of where I am like I can on a piece of paper. Amazing the right yarn and printing the pattern puts me happily ready to start with row 13. And it won't be long I will be caught up with the postings! Marsha


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Sonja. Just to make sure: when you say “continue till body part measures 5 1/2 inches”, am I correct that I should begin that measurement after the row we just increased on? ..so beginning at the bottom of the button band just completed?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Considering that I am using my Red Lace 2.50mm...I will continue with the eyelet idea once I finish with section 4. These eyelet's...with only one YO, are not huge.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tygereye said:


> I am here reading and watching Sonja! Its been an interesting journey and I thought maybe I should share it with you all.
> Not all yarns are created equal that is for sure! I started on the 23rd when I saw the kal posted. First start could not get set up row count right for back, sleeve, front, sleeve and back right.
> 
> Take 2 decided no go no further after work to row 8. Its already frogged! The Red Heart Cutie Pie 100% polyester yarn I tried does not work up well. First it doesn't slide at all so needs metal or plastic needles. Secondly there is a strong odor with the yarn that if you have allergies or other issue its going to be a problem. I will use larger needles for a project to use up this yarn, and I hope that washing and drying will curb the scent. I am not surprised to find this yarn no longer available at Herrschners. You can check it out here, it will not be one that I will purchase again. https://www.herrschners.com/product/red+heart%26%23174-+cutie+pie%26%23174-+yarn.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=Search
> ...


Thank goodness you finally got started , I think we can say we have all been in the same situation a few times , I've started knitting my version of the bunny socks and after knitting right to the heel found out it to small even though its my own sock pattern and the same one I've used time and time again the only difference is I've used a different yarn this time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mea said:


> Hi Sonja. Just to make sure: when you say "continue till body part measures 5 1/2 inches", am I correct that I should begin that measurement after the row we just increased on? ..so beginning at the bottom of the button band just completed?


Yes or from under the arm


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Love these elephants!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I don’t have any circular needles so will try it on straights, and see how many times the frog pond might beckon. ????
I think I can do it, a good challenge for my thought processes re doing it flat.


----------



## Sharing (Apr 11, 2016)

I have finished day 2, how do I find day 3 ??


----------



## Sharing (Apr 11, 2016)

Day 3, row 21 please


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sharing said:


> I have finished day 2, how do I find day 3 ??


Sigh...within the 1 hour. But, still confused as I didn't put the PDF. Dang if you do, darn if you don't. :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharing said:


> I have finished day 2, how do I find day 3 ??


If you have joined the knitalong just continue to read through the knitalong you will find each set of instructions as they come along also seeing each others work and find tips and charts , that is the fun and point of my knitalongs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I don't have any circular needles so will try it on straights, and see how many times the frog pond might beckon. ????
> I think I can do it, a good challenge for my thought processes re doing it flat.


You have been giving me sleepless nights Fan ????, hopefully I've figured it out but without knitting it not sure 
Will think about it this evening and let you know


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Xaixixang Please please please stop putting the instructions all in one place , I could just have put the pattern all in one place if i wanted too , this is a knitalong were people who join in right from the beginning and follow the instructions as they come along , the point is to knitalong , join in and have a fun knit , if its just a free pattern people want they can find that on sites like ravelry


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

Swedenme said:


> Xaixixang Please please please stop putting the instructions all in one place , I could just have put the pattern all in one place if i wanted too , this is a knitalong were people who join in right from the beginning and follow the instructions as they come along , the point is to knitalong , join in and have a fun knit , if its just a free pattern people want they can find that on sites like ravelry


).

I don't believe she's posting it, just compiling for herself for a future knit if she really likes how this turns out. I've been knitting one for future grandbabies (far in the future I think as none of my daughters is ready).


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

My work so far.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been giving me sleepless nights Fan ????, hopefully I've figured it out but without knitting it not sure
> Will think about it this evening and let you know


Please no sleepless nights on my account Sonja, I really appreciate your expertise thank you so much. 
As you know I love your KALs they're wonderful, and it's super to see the different ones coming through.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> ).
> 
> I don't believe she's posting it, just compiling for herself for a future knit if she really likes how this turns out. I've been knitting one for future grandbabies (far in the future I think as none of my daughters is ready).


The pupose of my knitalong is hopefully that kpers will read along and maybe join in and knitalong together or read along later at their leisure , hopefully share pictures of the beautiful knits as they progress or when finshed , the instructions flow throughout the knitalong not in one place , I don't want my knitalong to be turned into a pdf and posted on my topic and I also dont want the pages to the instructions put in one place , when i decided to do another knitalong I did ask if kpers would respect my topic and please not post the instructions all in one place , thankfully the latest posting was deleted and now hopefully we can get back to knitting and some fun comments


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Please no sleepless nights on my account Sonja, I really appreciate your expertise thank you so much.
> As you know I love your KALs they're wonderful, and it's super to see the different ones coming through.


Thank you Fan , its the puzzle of it , I'm certainly no expert I just cant resist trying to figure things out ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> My work so far.


It s lovely , I really like the colourway you chose , lovely and bright , made me think of summer


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan , its the puzzle of it , I'm certainly no expert I just cant resist trying to figure things out ????


And that figuring out and results are fantastic, you are very talented and your items bring much joy to all who view them online.
The little ones who get to wear them are receiving something very special indeed.


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

This is my first knit-a-long and my first time following a chart. I am really enjoying this, and I thank you for doing this for us. I know I will be doing more with you. 
It looks like my next lesson should be "how to make a picture smaller".



Swedenme said:


> The pupose of my knitalong is hopefully that kpers will read along and maybe join in and knitalong together or read along later at their leisure , hopefully share pictures of the beautiful knits as they progress or when finshed , the instructions flow throughout the knitalong not in one place , I don't want my knitalong to be turned into a pdf and posted on my topic and I also dont want the pages to the instructions put in one place , when i decided to do another knitalong I did ask if kpers would respect my topic and please not post the instructions all in one place , thankfully the latest posting was deleted and now hopefully we can get back to knitting and some fun comments


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just did a 20 stitch count along the length of the project...another increase of 8 needed before I can move to last 4-5 rows of section 3. Didn't bother moving my black bulb pins...used the silver to spot check. :sm24: 

The colorway of this yarn is amazing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Joan K said:


> This is my first knit-a-long and my first time following a chart. I am really enjoying this, and I thank you for doing this for us. I know I will be doing more with you.
> It looks like my next lesson should be "how to make a picture smaller".


Lol My pictures come out big too , your onesie is looking wonderful , the elephants are so cute , well done you on your first time following a chart , you can try some of my other knitalongs they are all permanently open , and you can see all the different onesies everyone made , with lots of shared ideas from other kpers who put deffirent ideas on their onsies and if you have any questions just ask


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm really enjoying this KAL! I too had to frog initially and even after getting going discovered I don't count accurately. For all that it looks good. I decided to knit a heart in purl on the front but after getting halfway with it decided I didn't like it so off the needles it went ready to restart today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

welsh1 said:


> I'm really enjoying this KAL! I too had to frog initially and even after getting going discovered I don't count accurately. For all that it looks good. I decided to knit a heart in purl on the front but after getting halfway with it decided I didn't like it so off the needles it went ready to restart today.


Glad you are enjoying it , those pesky kfb are the problem , forget one and thats it the count is out , one of the reason I only did 10 rows at a time was to make sure I typed them all in , plain sailing once you get passed them . 
I knit a onesie with a heart on in garter stitch and I too didnt like the look but decided to keep knitting , then ended up frogging the lot , you would have thought I had learned my lesson but I still keep knitting when I dont like something only to eventually frog :sm19:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are enjoying it , those pesky kfb are the problem , forget one and that's it the count is out , one of the reason I only did 10 rows at a time was to make sure I typed them all in , plain sailing once you get passed them .
> I knit a onesie with a heart on in garter stitch and I too didn't like the look but decided to keep knitting , then ended up frogging the lot , you would have thought I had learned my lesson but I still keep knitting when I don't like something only to eventually frog :sm19:


One reason I just got through with getting that pesky join row in! If I didn't have those bulb pins this would be miserable!!!

Now I'm about to get a base-12 eyelet pattern to go with the 120. Then I suppose I have to increase to 40 or 48 for each sleeve? Also, locate a tutorial for starting the sleeves...I seem to remember there's a necessity to avoid a hole (thankfully I have circulars in matched pairs so the holding circulars aren't needed YET :sm24: ).


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Adorable pattern


----------



## Sharon22209A (Oct 8, 2019)

This is fun, am enjoying it! One question, do the elephants go all the way around the onesie? I am getting ready to join in the round. I don't do much in the "round" and have stayed away from it but I decided since I have plenty of time (confined to home, coronavirus) I could do this!!! If I want it all the way around, do I start the elephants at the center back? I am excited to start the elephants! I tend to do the floats to tight, but I can work on that here. Thanks for doing this!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon22209A said:


> This is fun, am enjoying it! One question, do the elephants go all the way around the onesie? I am getting ready to join in the round. I don't do much in the "round" and have stayed away from it but I decided since I have plenty of time (confined to home, coronavirus) I could do this!!! If I want it all the way around, do I start the elephants at the center back? I am excited to start the elephants! I tend to do the floats to tight, but I can work on that here. Thanks for doing this!!!


Congratulations on trying something new and enjoying the knitalong , to answer your question yes the elephants go all the way around , once you have joined in the round and done all your increases you should have 120 stitches , 60 for the front and 60 for the back , the elephant chart I used was exactly 10 sts so fit exactly , and yes I started the chart at the centre back , just try to relax your knitting slightly , maybe stretch your stitches out slightly too and the floats will be a little more loose


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Is everyones onesie starting to look like this , do hope everyones body part is coming along nicely


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

This is so much fun - love it! I made mine with a parade of elephants marching around but now I see yours with the bunnies I am wishing I had done bunnies too. Guess I can see another romper in my future!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Patian said:


> This is so much fun - love it! I made mine with a parade of elephants marching around but now I see yours with the bunnies I am wishing I had done bunnies too. Guess I can see another romper in my future!


Lol the possibilities are endless , ????


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness you finally got started , I think we can say we have all been in the same situation a few times , I've started knitting my version of the bunny socks and after knitting right to the heel found out it to small even though its my own sock pattern and the same one I've used time and time again the only difference is I've used a different yarn this time


Oh yes and the yarn I bought a year ago is thinner than the yarn I can buy today. Gauge swatching all the time on the newer stuff! I did store the polyester yarn in an open container hoping it airs out a bit.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh my goodness I love those colors!


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

OH no your picture is fine! I love the detail it shows thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is everyones onesie starting to look like this , do hope everyones body part is coming along nicely


I love your bunnies


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

I learned last fall how to do the placket (buttonhole section and button section). This may make it clearer for some as I see a lot of you are questioning it. http://knittingpureandsimple.com/2011/07/i-am-knitting-one-of-your-patterns-with-a-henley-type-placket-and-i-dont-understand-how-i-am-supposed-to-overlap-the-first-and-last-stitches/


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

tygereye said:


> I learned last fall how to do the placket (buttonhole section and button section). This may make it clearer for some as I see a lot of you are questioning it. http://knittingpureandsimple.com/2011/07/i-am-knitting-one-of-your-patterns-with-a-henley-type-placket-and-i-dont-understand-how-i-am-supposed-to-overlap-the-first-and-last-stitches/


Excellent info....thanks....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love your bunnies


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## d55n (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you for all your work putting this together for us!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> , and yes I started the chart at the centre back e


I'm confused by this. After joining aren't we at the center front?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mea said:


> IÃ¢ÂÂm confused by this. After joining arenÃ¢ÂÂt we at the center front?


No the buttons are at the back


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

d55n said:


> Thank you for all your work putting this together for us!


Thank you , I do enjoy interacting with other knitters ????


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No the buttons are at the back


Oh! Duh! ????. Got it. Thank you.


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Quick question, do you cut the main color yarn when doing the panel of elephants?
I wasn’t sure if you would carry it along or not. I have never done floats before so need a bit more clarity. Thank you for helping me be a better knitter!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> Quick question, do you cut the main color yarn when doing the panel of elephants?
> I wasn't sure if you would carry it along or not. I have never done floats before so need a bit more clarity. Thank you for helping me be a better knitter!


Yes cut your main colour yarn and just concentrate on the 2 colours you are using on the chart , I twist my floats every 3 sts , just relax your knitting slightly , and if you are a tight knitter try to knit a little more loose , when you have finished the chart cut yarn and you rejoin with the main colour to finish knitting the body of the onesie ,


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

I have enjoyed the learning experience in this knit-a-long. My first time doing several things. Thank you Sonja! Here is where I'm at now. 

I have tried to post a picture but can't find the way to do it.


----------



## wolfriverlover (Oct 21, 2012)

Joining! Looks like fun!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoLink said:


> I have enjoyed the learning experience in this knit-a-long. My first time doing several things. Thank you Sonja! Here is where I'm at now.
> 
> I have tried to post a picture but can't find the way to do it.


I think you found a way , as I can see your beautiful onesie, you are very welcome , for first times it has turned out beautiful well done


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

mea said:


> I'm confused by this. After joining aren't we at the center front?


LOL oh I am so with you my brain took forever to turn itself around and think NO this is the back of Sonja's pattern! I love it the challenges to make this ol gal's brain cells think differently are a true blessing!! LOVE IT!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

oh I love the pink, white and grey JoLink! wonderful knitting.


----------



## Sharing (Apr 11, 2016)

I need day 3 and four instructions. I’ve finished 1-20 rows. Help how do I find these daily postings.?
Was ready to give up until I saw this. Please help. Sharen


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Sharing said:


> I need day 3 and four instructions. I've finished 1-20 rows. Help how do I find these daily postings.?
> Was ready to give up until I saw this. Please help. Sharen


From this page, go back eight pages and you should be able to find Day 3. Then advance three pages and you should be able to see the instructions for Day 4.

The next set of instructions will be posted on Saturday.

Stay safe & enjoy your knitting.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

tygereye said:


> oh I love the pink, white and grey JoLink! wonderful knitting.


Thank You!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharing said:


> I need day 3 and four instructions. I've finished 1-20 rows. Help how do I find these daily postings.?
> Was ready to give up until I saw this. Please help. Sharen


 just keep reading along from were you did the second set of instructions and you will find all the instructions you need, the knitalong is here in one topic so if you keep reading you will find them easily


----------



## Sharing (Apr 11, 2016)

Where do I find the elephant patter??


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharing said:


> Where do I find the elephant patter??


If you have been reading along from the beginning you will find everything you need


----------



## Sharing (Apr 11, 2016)

Sonja where do I find the elephant pattern?? Love doing this, I just have trouble finding each days pattern...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharing said:


> Sonja where do I find the elephant pattern?? Love doing this, I just have trouble finding each days pattern...


Elephant charts are on page 7 , this topic should be in your watched topics at the top of your page , if you click on that each day you should be able to find us


----------



## Corky (Jun 18, 2011)

Finished elephant chart and day 4! This is so much fun! Thank you Swedenme!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Corky said:


> Finished elephant chart and day 4! This is so much fun! Thank you Swedenme!


Ooh, I love those colors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Corky said:


> Finished elephant chart and day 4! This is so much fun! Thank you Swedenme!


Beautiful, glad you are enjoying the knitalong


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Instructions 5

Today we will seperate the front sts from the back sts and just work on the front 60 sts 

You should now have a body part that measures 5 1/2 inches from under the arm and have finished round in the middle of the back 


Knit 24 sts to your first st marker and from here you will need your longer cable again if you switched to a shorter one for the body part 
With the front 60 sts facing you 
Cast off 4 sts and knit across turn 
Cast off 4 sts purlwise and purl across turn 
Repeat these 2 rows till you have 20 sts on your needle 
Then do 10 rows of stocking stitch ( knit a row , purl a row ) 

Knit 2 rows 
Buttonhole row k5, k2tog, yo, k6 , yo, k2tog, k5
Knit 3 rows and cast (bind ) off

It does not matter if the edges were you cast off are not perfectly straight as you will be adding a ribbed cuff there to finish off the leg openings 

Your front should look like this when finished


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ahhh! I have given myself a favor then. Do not have the 5.5 inches but I have front 60 on a separate circular. :sm24: 

I will be doing the 5.5 inches and then the pinning/reducing to the center 20. Plain knit, not in pattern is to be stitched.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Its great seeing everyones onesies start to take shape , some beautiful colours , just want you to know that its really straight forward from here so you can all relax a little ????


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I think you found a way , as I can see your beautiful onesie, you are very welcome , for first times it has turned out beautiful well done


Thank you Sonja, my increases need some practice. My first time inserting a pattern needs some work but maybe the next one I will know more of what I'm doing.

I'm not sure why I wasn't getting "Add Attachment" until after I sent, then I had to edit the reply in order to get the picture in. :sm17:


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Corky said:


> Finished elephant chart and day 4! This is so much fun! Thank you Swedenme!


Corky, your combo is so cute.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> ... just want you to know that its really straight forward from here so you can all relax a little ????


Thank you for this. ????☺

It is so nice to have you "a click away" to ask questions. I looked back at your other knit-along topics and was surprised to see they were all on my "watching" list. So I guess I've always wanted to join your knit-alongs but never had the time. Well, I've got some extra time now... ...definitely a bright spot in these troubled times. (Not to mention that your designs are adorable!)


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Im in Day 2 of lockdown so I will be making this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoLink said:


> Thank you Sonja, my increases need some practice. My first time inserting a pattern needs some work but maybe the next one I will know more of what I'm doing.
> 
> I'm not sure why I wasn't getting "Add Attachment" until after I sent, then I had to edit the reply in order to get the picture in. :sm17:


Every thing needs practice when first learning something new. I love colourwork always have since I first started learning to knit 5 years ago , one of my first followed pattern was a christmas star Afghan , such a big project and as I didn't know any knitters there was no one to tell me I should start with something smaller???? but I loved making it and still love the afghan to this day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mea said:


> Thank you for this. ????☺
> 
> It is so nice to have you "a click away" to ask questions. I looked back at your other knit-along topics and was surprised to see they were all on my "watching" list. So I guess I've always wanted to join your knit-alongs but never had the time. Well, I've got some extra time now... ...definitely a bright spot in these troubled times. (Not to mention that your designs are adorable!)


You should give the other knitalongs a try , and if you have any questions like you say Im only a click away , ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Corky said:


> Finished elephant chart and day 4! This is so much fun! Thank you Swedenme!


So cute Corky. I love your colors.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Well, my tension was so off and then I discovered I had partially knitted a purl row, so I decided to start over. I am now finishing up Day Two, but I am enjoying this make along so much. It is so nice to be able to knit and share with others, I do not feel so isolated. Thank you Swedenme for offering this knit along.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't understand this set of instructions. If I start at the middle of the back (60 stitches in total) and I knit 24, I still have 6 stitches to go to the first marker - should I be knitting 30?
What does cast off 4 stitches and knit across turn mean? 
Does this mean to cast off 4, knit to the next marker and then turn back?
Please clarify as I am keen to continue. Thanks


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Day 1 done moving onto day 2 instructions.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

hallsyh said:


> I don't understand this set of instructions. If I start at the middle of the back (60 stitches in total) and I knit 24, I still have 6 stitches to go to the first marker - should I be knitting 30?
> What does cast off 4 stitches and knit across turn mean?
> Does this mean to cast off 4, knit to the next marker and then turn back?
> Please clarify as I am keen to continue. Thanks


Welcome to the knitalong

Im sorry You are so right , all those increases that I was worried about making a mistake on and I go and make a stupid mistake on the simple part 
You are right it should read k 30 to the place marker and now its to late to change it

So you k30sts to the pm ,and with the front 60 sts facing you 
Cast off 4 sts then you knit right across to the next st marker and instead of continuing in the round you turn your work so you can purl the sts you have just knit , 
Cast off 4 sts purlwise and purl across 
Repeat these 2 rows till you have 20 sts left


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> Well, my tension was so off and then I discovered I had partially knitted a purl row, so I decided to start over. I am now finishing up Day Two, but I am enjoying this make along so much. It is so nice to be able to knit and share with others, I do not feel so isolated. Thank you Swedenme for offering this knit along.


Life is so different than we knew it lately. Hang on to the hope that this will pass. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome to the knitalong
> 
> Im sorry You are so right , all those increases that I was worried about making a mistake on and I go and make a stupid mistake on the simple part
> You are right it should read k 30 to the place marker and now its to late to change it
> ...


Thanks so much for the prompt reply as I'm itching to get on this afternoon. I thought that was what I should be doing, but just needed to check that I hadn't missed something. Thanks again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorry everyone for the mistake in the latest instructions hopefully you figure out that you definitely need to knit 30 sts to the st marker and not the 24 I typed


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome to the knitalong
> 
> Im sorry You are so right , all those increases that I was worried about making a mistake on and I go and make a stupid mistake on the simple part
> You are right it should read k 30 to the place marker and now its to late to change it
> ...


thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> Well, my tension was so off and then I discovered I had partially knitted a purl row, so I decided to start over. I am now finishing up Day Two, but I am enjoying this make along so much. It is so nice to be able to knit and share with others, I do not feel so isolated. Thank you Swedenme for offering this knit along.


You are welcome , Glad you are enjoying the knitalong , it is nice to knit and share with each other


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn’t read that 5th entry for that. I saw reduce by 4, 20 center (only 2 bulb pins needed for plain knit RS/purl WS). Another reason I am glad that I have the # of circulars. :sm24:


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm down to 20 stitches and I think it's all looking as if should, so thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

hallsyh said:


> I'm down to 20 stitches and I think it's all looking as if should, so thanks for clearing that up.


Not sure as your picture is a little unclear but have you done the decreases on both sides the left and the right of the front ?
If you take a look at the picture I posted along with the instructions it will show you what the front should look like when finshed
Forgot to say I love the bubble stitch you used , I did a topdown cardigan and hat using that stitch I'm now figuring out a onesie with it too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I worked on mine all afternoon yesterday, and have got to underarm part, as I’m doing it flat I need to adjust it to suit.
It is looking quite good so far. Will post a picture when I get to the bottom flap, done the previous knitalong onesie so know how it goes,
enjoying the challenge of doing it top down with sleeves this time. I picked a really non stretch yarn and it’s hard going with 172 stitches but managing ok.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I worked on mine all afternoon yesterday, and have got to underarm part, as I'm doing it flat I need to adjust it to suit.
> It is looking quite good so far. Will post a picture when I get to the bottom flap, done the previous knitalong onesie so know how it goes,
> enjoying the challenge of doing it top down with sleeves this time. I picked a really non stretch yarn and it's hard going with 172 stitches but managing ok.


Fingers crossed the adjustment works Fan , I think it will ????


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

So, we are only working on the 60 stitches, casting off 4 at the beginning of each row, correct? (I followed the old instructions so back to the frog pond I went LOL)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed the adjustment works Fan , I think it will ????


I do too, thanks Sonja, as we say here if it doesn't fit, we will make it fit.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> So, we are only working on the 60 stitches, casting off 4 at the beginning of each row, correct?


Yes Sally cast off 4 sts at the beginning of the knit rows and cast off 4 sts at the beginning of the purl rows so you will have decreases both sides , look at the picture and you will see what it should look like when you have finished all the instructions

Did you read were I had made a mistake and said knit 24 sts to the first st marker and it should have been 30sts to first st marker


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes Sally cast off 4 sts at the beginning of the knit rows and cast off 4 sts at the beginning of the purl rows so you will have decreases both sides , look at the picture and you will see what it should look like when you have finished all the instructions
> 
> Did you read were I had made a mistake and said knit 24 sts to the first st marker and it should have been 30sts to first st marker


Yes, I saw the old instructions and did them first....frog pond again for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> Yes, I saw the old instructions and did them first....frog pond again for me.


The part you should have took notice of was were even though I typed the wrong number i did say to the st marker ????


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The part you should have took notice of was were even though I typed the wrong number i did say to the st marker ð


Here is what I have finished. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

SallyJ said:


> Here is what I have finished. Thank you for all your help!


Sally that is so cute, I love the colors!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> Here is what I have finished. Thank you for all your help!


Its beautiful Sally , love the Elephant s and the colourway , so pleased you kept going , its going to be gorgeous when finished


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

I am enjoying the knit along! Something positive in this uncertain time.
Here is my onesie as of today.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful work ladies, love those elephants and patterns.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> I am enjoying the knit along! Something positive in this uncertain time.
> Here is my onesie as of today.


Its lovely , great elephants, if you havent done the latest set of instructions (5) then I have to tell you that i made mistake in the first row , instead of k24 sts it should be k 30 sts to the first stitch marker , sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

After a bit of maths and juggling stitches I have 120 on the needles, so happy I managed it without heading for frog pond. Doing it flat means a seam down the back but it will work ok I think. I’m using a cream/brown/tan variegated yarn and have some fabulous fun buttons to put on the front for adornment.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> After a bit of maths and juggling stitches I have 120 on the needles, so happy I managed it without heading for frog pond. Doing it flat means a seam down the back but it will work ok I think. I'm using a cream/brown/tan variegated yarn and have some fabulous fun buttons to put on the front for adornment.


Look forward to seeing a picture Fan


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

No problem Sonja...I read ahead so all is well! Thank you for guiding us along the way.
I appreciate you????????.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> No problem Sonja...I read ahead so all is well! Thank you for guiding us along the way.
> I appreciate you????????.


Thank goodness for that , I should have known when I kept saying it will be easier now that something would go wrong


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Ready for tomorrow's lesson! I'm having so much fun participating.
Thank you all.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

SallyJ , I love your choice of yarn. It is turning out really nice. I'm back at starting the elephant section. Need to catch up.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Sally, just adorable!


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

As I mentioned I’m making this for a future grandbaby. I found three smallish balls of yarn in my stash that happen to include the favorite colors of two of my dds. So it’s to be purples and turquoise and some hot pink will show up soon.


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

OOO love this one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Instructions 6 
With the back 60 sts facing you join yarn 
Cast off 2 sts knit across 
Cast off 2 sts purlwise , purl across 
Repeat these 2 rows till you have 20 sts 
Knit 6 rows 
Cast off

Phew thank goodness they went through , took me a few times as i kept getting a message I was blocked


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> Ready for tomorrow's lesson! I'm having so much fun participating.
> Thank you all.


It looks lovely , elephants are perfect


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> As I mentioned I'm making this for a future grandbaby. I found three smallish balls of yarn in my stash that happen to include the favorite colors of two of my dds. So it's to be purples and turquoise and some hot pink will show up soon.


Those colours go perfect together , what a great way to use up oddments if yarn ????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just as soon as I recover from a nap attack error on one side... and continue to the cast-off/tuck in y’all will be amazed at the color pooling on THIS knitted object! I have somehow got the correct size red lace circular needles that have enhanced the pattern of colors!

Photo DEFINITELY pending! :sm24:


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

JoLink said:


> Sally that is so cute, I love the colors!


Thank you JoLink!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Ready to start the chart.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> Ready to start the chart.


Looking good so far , did you read were I got the number wrong in part 5 instructions , it should read knit 30 sts to the first st marker , so sorry for any confusion 
Sonja


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Day 3 instructions are done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Diane D said:


> Day 3 instructions are done.


Looking good , love the rich emerald colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

After your latest set of instructions, your onesie should look like this


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Finished with Instruction #6.  Ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Was trying the heart pattern, but it is coming out upside down, can I just start with the bottom row and work toward row one?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Knitting Nana 2 said:


> Was trying the heart pattern, but it is coming out upside down, can I just start with the bottom row and work toward row one?


Yes , I did say thats how I did it


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

I love it! :sm24:


----------



## Sharon22209A (Oct 8, 2019)

I have been enjoying this knit along. I was knitting yesterday and today. I will try and attach a picture. I just check this now and saw I should have 5 1/2". Mine is a couple rows beyond that but that's OK. I think I've got the knitting in the round down, but we'll see when it comes to the sleeves. I can finish it I think with the 5 & 6 instructions. I have been having fun with this. Thanks for doing this. I have the picture attached, yeah for me!!! Haven't done this in a long time!!! I didn't show the back of the onesie, I have a funky looking elephant at the beginning but it's not too noticeable!!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Somehow, I missed that part so will tink back...it is not that I have much to do otherwise...thanks for giving us something to look forward to each day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon22209A said:


> I have been enjoying this knit along. I was knitting yesterday and today. I will try and attach a picture. I just check this now and saw I should have 5 1/2". Mine is a couple rows beyond that but that's OK. I think I've got the knitting in the round down, but we'll see when it comes to the sleeves. I can finish it I think with the 5 & 6 instructions. I have been having fun with this. Thanks for doing this. I have the picture attached, yeah for me!!! Haven't done this in a long time!!! I didn't show the back of the onesie, I have a funky looking elephant at the beginning but it's not too noticeable!!


Looking good , glad you have enjoyed it , I've enjoyed chatting with everyone too, and its wonderful to see all the onesies taking shape


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

MandM's said:


> SallyJ , I love your choice of yarn. It is turning out really nice. I'm back at starting the elephant section. Need to catch up.


Thank you.


----------



## Corky (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my! I did not read direction well! I did not do the increase before starting the elephants. I did not want to frog my cute little elephants! Well I tried to increase for a ruffle bottom, but it looked ridiculous! So I added another tier and turned it into a dress. I will start another onesie soon! ð


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Great idea and save! I agree to cute to frog.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Lilyan said:


> Ready to start the chart.


I love your little knots on holding the sleeve stitches! great idea they won't pull out as easily. Yes I will be doing a bow tie at the end of mine thanks!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Enjoying this very much!thank you


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

AFTER my nap attack correction


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Corky said:


> Oh my! I did not read direction well! I did not do the increase before starting the elephants. I did not want to frog my cute little elephants! Well I tried to increase for a ruffle bottom, but it looked ridiculous! So I added another tier and turned it into a dress. I will start another onesie soon! ð


Definitely to cute to frog , I call that plan B , a few of my creations have even been plan Z ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cinknitting said:


> Enjoying this very much!thank you


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> AFTER my nap attack correction


Its looking lovely , love the colourway


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Instructions 7 

Now for the leg parts 
Join your yarn and pick up 64 sts round the leg , I use a crochet hook to pull the loops through as I find it easier , dont worry if you get a few less or a few more stitches , you can always decrease or increase on the first row now to rib 5 rows , I do k1, p1 as that is my preference if you want to do k2, p2 that is your choice 

Rows 1 and 2 k1, p1
Row 3 is the buttonhole row so k1 , p1 and put the buttonhole at the same edge as your other buttonholes 
Row 4 and 5 , k1 p1 
Cast off 

Repeat for other leg


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Do you start picking up stitches at the very top edge of the garter stitches and work all the way around to the edge of the rear garter stitches allowing an overlap where the garter section is buttoned? Can’t tell from your photo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

WendyMargaret said:


> Do you start picking up stitches at the very top edge of the garter stitches and work all the way around to the edge of the rear garter stitches allowing an overlap where the garter section is buttoned? CanÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂt tell from your photo.


Here are a couple of pictures that will help


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm unable to participate right now, but love seeing everyone's projects coming along. Thank you, Swedenme.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks. These pictures are very clear. I struggle with picking up stitches on a curved piece.


----------



## Sharing (Apr 11, 2016)

I decided to make it a dress. Love pattern. How do we finish sleeves?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

WendyMargaret said:


> Thanks. These pictures are very clear. I struggle with picking up stitches on a curved piece.


If you straighten it out a little , and just take it one stitch at a time it should go ok


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharing said:


> I decided to make it a dress. Love pattern. How do we finish sleeves?


Its lovely , sleeves are tomorrow's instructions


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Love your pink and elephant onesie. It's lovely.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Absolutely adorable! How did you do the increases?


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Loving this KAL, so many new things to learn. Thank you all.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> If you straighten it out a little , and just take it one stitch at a time it should go ok


Here is my onesie. The mint yarn was all I had in stash and I wish I had used a contrasting color for the elephants. They are pretty subdued. Working with yarn in each hand was fun but I need lots of practice to even out my stitches. Thank you Sonya. I am really enjoying this project and all the photos (yours and other participants)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to wait until they had restored WiFi before I could copy the 2 latest instructions for my use.

I'm using my desktop computer and will get to the project soon! :sm24:

#6 and 7 fit on one page. Yay!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Thank you for doing this Sonja. Love to join in.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

WendyMargaret said:


> Here is my onesie. The mint yarn was all I had in stash and I wish I had used a contrasting color for the elephants. They are pretty subdued. Working with yarn in each hand was fun but I need lots of practice to even out my stitches. Thank you Sonya. I am really enjoying this project and all the photos (yours and other participants)


This is beautiful!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Finished the last of the instructions and will post my picture after I do the arms tomorrow after we get the instructions. Thank you Sonja!


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

mamakaren said:


> As I mentioned I'm making this for a future grandbaby. I found three smallish balls of yarn in my stash that happen to include the favorite colors of two of my dds. So it's to be purples and turquoise and some hot pink will show up soon.


This is in hibernation now. I posted the picture and set it aside for the next day's instructions. When I went to start again, the onesie was there as was the very small amount of purple yarn. The other ball, a variegated purple, turquoise and hot pink had vanished! (I was alone in a relatively small space, so I can't blame this on anyone but me. Am I sleep-sabotaging my knitting?) I've looked everywhere and under places I thought it could roll, but no luck finding it. I used the last of the purple and will wait for the other to turn up. Thank you for the project and I will post a picture of the final onesie once I complete it.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

This is where Im at, I was going to put the elephants but nothing looked good with the yarn. So Iâll showcase the variegated yarn instead ð


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Still working on my 5.5 inch body (it's going faster now). Almost gave up doing this kal, but I didn't and am glad I didn't. First off must of started this 4 or 5 times, but all was good until my needle broke when I was almost done with day two. Found another circular needle and started again. All was going good doing the elephant pattern until my count was off, yep lost a stitch, got that picked up then had to do another row 3 times before getting it right. Really enjoying doing the kal even with all the troubles. Thanks swedenne for doing this kal enjoy seeing all the colors and designs. KP people are awesome.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> This is where Im at, I was going to put the elephants but nothing looked good with the yarn. So Iâll showcase the variegated yarn instead ð


Beautiful yarn!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Thank you for doing this Sonja. Love to join in.


Thank you and welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

WendyMargaret said:


> Here is my onesie. The mint yarn was all I had in stash and I wish I had used a contrasting color for the elephants. They are pretty subdued. Working with yarn in each hand was fun but I need lots of practice to even out my stitches. Thank you Sonya. I am really enjoying this project and all the photos (yours and other participants)


Its lovely , glad to hear you are enjoying the knitalong


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> This is where Im at, I was going to put the elephants but nothing looked good with the yarn. So Iâll showcase the variegated yarn instead ð


Its looking good Susan


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I added the buttons. I will not have enough MC to finish sleeves. I will probably use the same green that I used for the leg and make a shorter sleeve,


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I added the buttons. I will not have enough MC to finish sleeves. I will probably use the same green that I used for the leg and make a shorter sleeve,


Can you tell me what yarn you used for this? It's so nice, bright and cheerful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Can you tell me what yarn you used for this? It's so nice, bright and cheerful.


Thank you. I am planning to add a pocket with the elephant motif in a mustard yellow. The yarn did not have a label, but I do believe it was Hobby Lobby yarn bee brand.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I added the buttons. I will not have enough MC to finish sleeves. I will probably use the same green that I used for the leg and make a shorter sleeve,


Its lovely , the green goes perfect with the main colour


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Sharing said:


> I decided to make it a dress. Love pattern. How do we finish sleeves?


Perfectly darling!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I added the buttons. I will not have enough MC to finish sleeves. I will probably use the same green that I used for the leg and make a shorter sleeve,


Love the contrasting yarn. Nice touch.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its lovely , the green goes perfect with the main colour


Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A bit behind but working along ok on straight needles. 
Iâve placed the buttons where they will be sewn on later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I added the buttons. I will not have enough MC to finish sleeves. I will probably use the same green that I used for the leg and make a shorter sleeve,


That looks great. I love the colors


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

i am still knitting to the 5.5 inches. i had to unpick it so many times. 
i am doing a kind of cable on the front,and it took me 4 days to get it right.
i am also doing it on 2 needles same as Fan.
i will try and put a picture up when it is finished.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great. I love the colors


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit behind but working along ok on straight needles.
> Iâve placed the buttons where they will be sewn on later.


Looks great, Fan . I wonder if the 2 upper buttons on the leg area will chafe in their present position?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great, Fan . I wonder if the 2 upper buttons on the leg area will chafe in their present position?


I just put them there for showing, they will be on the lower leg part once I have knitted the hems, I hope. 
It has been a bit of a fiddle to do on straight needles but it has come out ok I think so far, keeping my brain working
in isolation this past few days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just put them there for showing, they will be on the lower leg part once I have knitted the hems, I hope.
> It has been a bit of a fiddle to do on straight needles but it has come out ok I think so far, keeping my brain working
> in isolation this past few days.


????????I hope you weren't insulted


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I hope you weren't insulted


No No my friend not insulted at all, looking at it I can see why you might think they looked wrong.
Did you watch Outlander? Pretty sad but very well acted too! Can't wait for next weeks episode.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> A bit behind but working along ok on straight needles.
> Iâve placed the buttons where they will be sewn on later.


Its lovely Fan , beautiful yarn , glad you managed to do it 
The sleeves are going to be a bit of a stretch for you on the first row but should be ok after that,


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Depends on method stitched...I am doing my best to finish the body and bottom of the piece so that there will be circulars freed up for in-the-round work again. 19 stitches per circular is what I am allowing for the sleeves (38/2 = 19).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Instructions 8 the sleeves 

Put the sts on the st holder onto your needle and ready them to join in the round , I just use the magic loop method

Knit 5 rounds 
Garter st 5 rounds 
Cast off 
Repeat for second sleeve 

Or you can do 
Knit 5 rounds 
And 5 rounds of k1, p1 
Cast off 

Your choice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

And all done , thank you very much ladies its been lovely chatting away with you all and seeing your WIPs now I look forward to seeing pictures of all the beautiful finished onesies, I even had enough left over to make a pair of booties , which is a surprise for me as anybody who knows me knows I'm usually playing yarn chicken


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its lovely Fan , beautiful yarn , glad you managed to do it
> The sleeves are going to be a bit of a stretch for you on the first row but should be ok after that,


 Sonja, the yarn is a pain to work with, it is very unforgiving and hard with not much stretch.
I have really enjoyed the challenge of doing it though, thank you so much for the opportunity.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Did I miss the pattern for the booties somewhere?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> Did I miss the pattern for the booties somewhere?


No I didnt add the bootie pattern just the onesie pattern


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you for offering it to us all, trying to sit in the sun in the room to knit lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Diane D said:


> Thank you for offering it to us all, trying to sit in the sun in the room to knit lol


You are welcome Diane look forward to seeing a picture when finished, wish there was some sun here , just grey skies at the moment


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No I didnt add the bootie pattern just the onesie pattern


Finished my onesie up this morning. I think I will make a matching hat. Originally I figured these colors were good for a boy but I think it turned out a little too girly. Into my stash I'll have to go!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> Finished my onesie up this morning. I think I will make a matching hat. Originally I figured these colors were good for a boy but I think it turned out a little too girly. Into my stash I'll have to go!


Its beautiful Sally, gorgeous colours , I agree it does look more for a girl


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I would like to see a baby wearing one of these.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its beautiful Sally, gorgeous colours , I agree it does look more for a girl


Thank you. Also a big thank you for doing this KAL. It was fun even though I had to jump in the frog pond a couple of times.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

SallyJ said:


> Finished my onesie up this morning. I think I will make a matching hat. Originally I figured these colors were good for a boy but I think it turned out a little too girly. Into my stash I'll have to go!


Beautiful and I would put this on a boy with no problem. Give him a blue hat. ????


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

cleantea said:


> i am still knitting to the 5.5 inches. i had to unpick it so many times.
> i am doing a kind of cable on the front,and it took me 4 days to get it right.
> i am also doing it on 2 needles same as Fan.
> i will try and put a picture up when it is finished.


Feeling your pain! I am using a decorative stitch also and spent last night frogging 2 rows to fix a problem. I too will get pictures up soon working on the body yet.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Love your yarn for this. Congratulations on your choice.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you Sonja, for this pattern. I have handwritten it down for future use as I am knitting socks at this time.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you Sonja for this cute pattern and the inspiration to make changes. I gave the elephant a yarn tail. This little onesie has so many possibilities.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thank you Sonja for this cute pattern and the inspiration to make changes. I gave the elephant a yarn tail. This little onesie has so many possibilities.


Ooh that's fantastic, well done!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooh that's fantastic, well done!


Thank you. I like yours as well. I was thinking how cute the buttons are going down the front of the romper. Ideas ideas ideas.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thank you Sonja for this cute pattern and the inspiration to make changes. I gave the elephant a yarn tail. This little onesie has so many possibilities.


That turned out so cute. Great job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you Sonja for this cute pattern and the inspiration to make changes. I gave the elephant a yarn tail. This little onesie has so many possibilities.


Its beautiful , I do like to get the most out of my patterns , the possibilities are endless , 
Any one interested should take a look at the other knitalongs and see what beautiful different items kpers made


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thank you. I like yours as well. I was thinking how cute the buttons are going down the front of the romper. Ideas ideas ideas.


I have a fabulous collection of buttons to embellish my knitting. A couple of KP friends send them to me and I love making things with them.
I usually pick out the buttons I want then choose the yarn to match. My items usually, go to our local hospice store to be sold for whatever they can get for them, a win win situation, it's a great way to give back to our community. We have 2 babies coming in family later this year so knitting for them at present.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Kathie said:


> That turned out so cute. Great job.


Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its beautiful , I do like to get the most out of my patterns , the possibilities are endless ,
> Any one interested should take a look at the other knitalongs and see what beautiful different items kpers made


 :sm24:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have a fabulous collection of buttons to embellish my knitting. A couple of KP friends send them to me and I love making things with them.
> I usually pick out the buttons I want then choose the yarn to match. My items usually, go to our local hospice store to be sold for whatever they can get for them, a win win situation, it's a great way to give back to our community. We have 2 babies coming in family later this year so knitting for them at present.


Very nice.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you kindly, Sonja. I greatly appreciate all your efforts to share your lovely patterns with us. Now that I have all the instructions, I will start the onesie. Be safe, be well


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you sew the buttons on the right side or wrong side of the back romper?
Thank you.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonderful job on your onesie. Colors are perfect


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

SallyJ, your onesie turned out beautifully. Nice job.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Swedenme thank you so much for putting together this kal. Have enjoyed doing this even though I'm not finished yet, and also liked seeing the pictures of everyone's onesies. Have marked your other kal 's hope to try them


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

All done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen2 said:


> Thank you kindly, Sonja. I greatly appreciate all your efforts to share your lovely patterns with us. Now that I have all the instructions, I will start the onesie. Be safe, be well


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> Do you sew the buttons on the right side or wrong side of the back romper?
> Thank you.


On the right side


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MandM's said:


> Swedenme thank you so much for putting together this kal. Have enjoyed doing this even though I'm not finished yet, and also liked seeing the pictures of everyone's onesies. Have marked your other kal 's hope to try them


Glad you enjoyed doing the knitalong


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> All done.


Well done Fan its lovely


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well done Fan its lovely


Thank you, I am going to buy some circulars, once the stores re open. I do not buy anything online so will have to be patient.


----------



## jay cee (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you swedenme,you are so clever and it;s so good of you to share your patterns with us.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Not the best photo, but I finished my elephant parade:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks good Lilyan ????this is mine so far


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I am going to buy some circulars, once the stores re open. I do not buy anything online so will have to be patient.


Something new to learn , I learned the magic loop method first , took a while but once the penny dropped as they say here ????I thought how easy is that ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> Not the best photo, but I finished my elephant parade:


Yes elephants on parade , they look great ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Looks good Lilyan ????this is mine so far


Its lovely Susan , those colours are perfect


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Something new to learn , I learned the magic loop method first , took a while but once the penny dropped as they say here ????I thought how easy is that ,


I love learning new things, so will be really good to try circulars. My main issue doing your KAL was having my tension too tight with so many stitches on needles, but managed the sleeves pretty well loosening up helped a lot. I ended up with a wee seam on sleeves underarm but it came out ok, ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> All done.


Very sweet with those cute buttons. Nice work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I love learning new things, so will be really good to try circulars. My main issue doing your KAL was having my tension too tight with so many stitches on needles, but managed the sleeves pretty well loosening up helped a lot. I ended up with a wee seam on sleeves underarm but it came out ok, ????


I thought it would be a stretch but glad to see you got there


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thank you Sonja for this cute pattern and the inspiration to make changes. I gave the elephant a yarn tail. This little onesie has so many possibilities.


I like your colour combination it worked out really well.
I have yet to start the KAL but have saved the instructions to work on later as I am in the middle of a baby blanket at present.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ann neal said:


> I like your colour combination it worked out really well.
> I have yet to start the KAL but have saved the instructions to work on later as I am in the middle of a baby blanket at present.


Thank you. It was a fun project.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Thank you Sonja for this cute pattern and the inspiration to make changes. I gave the elephant a yarn tail. This little onesie has so many possibilities.


Your onesie is adorable!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

SallyJ said:


> Your onesie is adorable!


Thank you SallyJ.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Something new to learn , I learned the magic loop method first , took a while but once the penny dropped as they say here ????I thought how easy is that ,


Okay may just have to add one more "new" way of doing things quicker than I planned. I so appreciate the challenges you present Swedenme! 
I made great progress on the onsie last night expect an update picture soon.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

mamakaren said:


> This is in hibernation now. I posted the picture and set it aside for the next day's instructions. When I went to start again, the onesie was there as was the very small amount of purple yarn. The other ball, a variegated purple, turquoise and hot pink had vanished! (I was alone in a relatively small space, so I can't blame this on anyone but me. Am I sleep-sabotaging my knitting?) I've looked everywhere and under places I thought it could roll, but no luck finding it. I used the last of the purple and will wait for the other to turn up. Thank you for the project and I will post a picture of the final onesie once I complete it.


Found the ball! I'd looked in and around a basket days ago, but when I picked UP the basket to dump it out-there it was at the base! Still needs buttons (something I don't have a stash of).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> Found the ball! I'd looked in and around a basket days ago, but when I picked UP the basket to dump it out-there it was at the base! Still needs buttons (something I don't have a stash of).


It turned out perfect , beautiful colours


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

My first attempt at the sleeve was big enough to get my arm in! I decreased a couple of stitches, dropped down a needle size and omitted pattern and then I was happy with it. I've enjoyed this KAL, thank you.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

hallsyh it’s adorable ????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> My first attempt at the sleeve was big enough to get my arm in! I decreased a couple of stitches, dropped down a needle size and omitted pattern and then I was happy with it. I've enjoyed this KAL, thank you.


Gorgeous work, love the colour and pattern.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mamakaren said:


> Found the ball! I'd looked in and around a basket days ago, but when I picked UP the basket to dump it out-there it was at the base! Still needs buttons (something I don't have a stash of).


So cute.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> My first attempt at the sleeve was big enough to get my arm in! I decreased a couple of stitches, dropped down a needle size and omitted pattern and then I was happy with it. I've enjoyed this KAL, thank you.


Lovely andi like how you finished the sleeve. Inspiration on every page.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

hallsyh said:


> My first attempt at the sleeve was big enough to get my arm in! I decreased a couple of stitches, dropped down a needle size and omitted pattern and then I was happy with it. I've enjoyed this KAL, thank you.


This is super cute. Love the stitch you used on the bottom section.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

hallsyh said:


> My first attempt at the sleeve was big enough to get my arm in! I decreased a couple of stitches, dropped down a needle size and omitted pattern and then I was happy with it. I've enjoyed this KAL, thank you.


Its beautiful , well done


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

What an adorable jumper this is.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Finished Day 4. Now onward to Day 5!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Photograph of Day 4:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> Photograph of Day 4:


Its lovely Lilyan , the colours look great together


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

That’s looking really cute ????. Ive finished mine, the next one will have elephants ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> That's looking really cute ????. Ive finished mine, the next one will have elephants ????


Its lovely Susan , the colours are so unusual but go really well together


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely work ladies, so nice to see everyone’s different colours and patterns.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Sonja, I wasn’t sure if this would work or not


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

All the rompers look great! Such a fun experience. We should do another.
Here’s my finished piece.
Thank you Sonja!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Cute romper jiawalker????


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Susan!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> All the rompers look great! Such a fun experience. We should do another.
> Here's my finished piece.
> Thank you Sonja!


Its lovely and a nice shade of blue , I'm hallfway through trying out another onesie idea but yes I'll definitely knit a few more of this style onesie , I have lots if different charts to go through ????


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Great rompers and booties. I especially like the one with the elephants.


----------



## Bren100 (Mar 15, 2014)

Enjoyed my first knit along. Thank you Sonja! Here is my romper.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bren100 said:


> Enjoyed my first knit along. Thank you Sonja! Here is my romper.


Glad you enjoyed the knitalong , beautiful onesie , its lovely seeing what everyone has made


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

There’s sure going to be a lot of well dressed babies!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Bren 100, your onesie is adorable!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

SallyJ said:


> Bren 100, your onesie is adorable!


Ditto ????????????


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Love the stripes placement. Wonderful job!


----------



## Sharon22209A (Oct 8, 2019)

I just finished putting the buttons on this and blocking it a little bit. I will do this one again, I will make some changes (things I didn't do quite right or may be able to do it better the 2nd time.) Loved the elephants. Thanks so much for organizing this knit-a-long, it was great. I learned some new things and made myself knit in the round! I need more practice but it went well. Not what's next????? Thanks again!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Sonja, As usual I ran out of yarn and had to improvise on the arm and leg bands. Thanks for the KAL, it was fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon22209A said:


> I just finished putting the buttons on this and blocking it a little bit. I will do this one again, I will make some changes (things I didn't do quite right or may be able to do it better the 2nd time.) Loved the elephants. Thanks so much for organizing this knit-a-long, it was great. I learned some new things and made myself knit in the round! I need more practice but it went well. Not what's next????? Thanks again!


Well done you for trying new ideas , your onesie turned out lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Hi Sonja, As usual I ran out of yarn and had to improvise on the arm and leg bands. Thanks for the KAL, it was fun.


Hello Jackie beautiful onesie , did you decide to knit dangerously like me ????


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

What lovely onesies ????????????????


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Jackie beautiful onesie , did you decide to knit dangerously like me ????


I always seem to be knitting dangerously. No matter what the pattern says, I am always short.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Sharon22209A said:


> I just finished putting the buttons on this and blocking it a little bit. I will do this one again, I will make some changes (things I didn't do quite right or may be able to do it better the 2nd time.) Loved the elephants. Thanks so much for organizing this knit-a-long, it was great. I learned some new things and made myself knit in the round! I need more practice but it went well. Not what's next????? Thanks again!


Love the peach color. See, knitting in the round isn't so bad, is it?


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you so much Sonja for this lovely onsie! I so enjoyed the third attempt :sm24: And I shall make many more I am sure! I attempted for the first time to work a 2 row pattern using just 12 stitches in the round. It will not be my last time! Its so true one must just remember to knit those purl stitches on the "wrong side row 2" I used the multiple of 3 Crossed Rib Stitch 
Row 1 * knit first stitch slip one stitch purlwise to right needle next stitch knit front and back then psso the slipped stitch*
Row 2 * for in the round Knit the Purl Stitches* K first stitch Purl to last stitch knit the last stitch

I have yet to choose the buttons.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tygereye said:


> Thank you so much Sonja for this lovely onsie! I so enjoyed the third attempt :sm24: And I shall make many more I am sure! I attempted for the first time to work a 2 row pattern using just 12 stitches in the round. It will not be my last time! Its so true one must just remember to knit those purl stitches on the "wrong side row 2" I used the multiple of 3 Crossed Rib Stitch
> Row 1 * knit first stitch slip one stitch purlwise to right needle next stitch knit front and back then psso the slipped stitch*
> Row 2 * for in the round Knit the Purl Stitches* K first stitch Purl to last stitch knit the last stitch
> 
> I have yet to choose the buttons.


Well done its lovely, pretty colourway , glad you enjoyed the knitalong , I always enjoy the interaction with other kpers ????


----------



## Sharon22209A (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks for your comments on my onesie!! My sleeves didn't work out too well (didn't do them in the round) but they look OK and guess that's what matters. I will try using circular needles oftener! I really enjoy your comments about each of your work, I learn from those also. Thanks again, so much fun!!!


----------



## alemah (Jun 4, 2011)

I really like this! Can you tell me which row you were on when you started the textured pattern? Did you do it all the way around or just at the front? Also, was that one of the patterns that was linked to at the beginning?


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Lovely onesie tygereye ????


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I ended up working on two at once and almost ran out of yarn on both. (Long story. First time ever I regret having a tiny stash.) But I made it through and enjoyed this a lot. 

Midway through the pink one I realized I also wanted one for a boy and started the yellow. Not sure if appropriate for a boy. On the sleeves I tried to go for that “men’s sport sock stripe” look. ????. Think I’ll make some tennis shoes to go along. Still need buttons for both.

My new neighbor will be having a baby sometime this month. I can’t imagine how she must feel right now. I may gift her one of these.

Thank you again for this knitalong. It was a bright spot in these troubling times. I struggled a bit but learned a lot. It is also nice to see that members from all over the world have joined in, including USA, UK, Canada, S. Africa, Australia, New Zealand. I even see that one member lives 15 minutes from me. ????


----------



## Sharon22209A (Oct 8, 2019)

Those look great, I really enjoyed this KAL, just checked out the sleeve video, I will try that next time! Thanks again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mea said:


> I ended up working on two at once and almost ran out of yarn on both. (Long story. First time ever I regret having a tiny stash.) But I made it through and enjoyed this a lot.
> 
> Midway through the pink one I realized I also wanted one for a boy and started the yellow. Not sure if appropriate for a boy. On the sleeves I tried to go for that "men's sport sock stripe" look. ????. Think I'll make some tennis shoes to go along. Still need buttons for both.
> 
> ...


They are both beautiful , lovely colours , I especially like the yellow one , glad you continued through the struggles and finished them both 
It is fantastic when we all get to knit together


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mea said:


> I ended up working on two at once and almost ran out of yarn on both. (Long story. First time ever I regret having a tiny stash.) But I made it through and enjoyed this a lot.
> 
> Midway through the pink one I realized I also wanted one for a boy and started the yellow. Not sure if appropriate for a boy. On the sleeves I tried to go for that "men's sport sock stripe" look. ????. Think I'll make some tennis shoes to go along. Still need buttons for both.
> 
> ...


Very cute and I think you achieved your goal with the yellow.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

mea said:


> I ended up working on two at once and almost ran out of yarn on both. (Long story. First time ever I regret having a tiny stash.) But I made it through and enjoyed this a lot.
> 
> Midway through the pink one I realized I also wanted one for a boy and started the yellow. Not sure if appropriate for a boy. On the sleeves I tried to go for that "men's sport sock stripe" look. ????. Think I'll make some tennis shoes to go along. Still need buttons for both.
> 
> ...


Really cute!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

mea said:


> I ended up working on two at once and almost ran out of yarn on both. (Long story. First time ever I regret having a tiny stash.) But I made it through and enjoyed this a lot.
> 
> Midway through the pink one I realized I also wanted one for a boy and started the yellow. Not sure if appropriate for a boy. On the sleeves I tried to go for that "men's sport sock stripe" look. ????. Think I'll make some tennis shoes to go along. Still need buttons for both.
> 
> ...


Simply gorgeous, the pink one is adorable, they both are well done you!


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

So many creative knitters! My baby gift is complete now with the addition of a cap and stuffed toy.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

The yellow onesie is perfect for a boy and the pink is very cute ???????? glad you hung in there as your work is well done ????


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Jiawalker your set is lovely ????????


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Just darling. xo wendy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> So many creative knitters! My baby gift is complete now with the addition of a cap and stuffed toy.


Finishes the set perfect????


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

jiawalker said:


> So many creative knitters! My baby gift is complete now with the addition of a cap and stuffed toy.


Very clever with the colors in the hat. Goes great with the cute onesie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! There are going to be so many well dressed babies!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jiawalker said:


> So many creative knitters! My baby gift is complete now with the addition of a cap and stuffed toy.


Adorable


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I managed to reverse the front/back for the bottom part. I'm not reattaching or reworking this one. With my dyslexia, just getting the garment knit is an accomplishment. The colorway is making up for any 'flaw'.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Well done its lovely, pretty colourway , glad you enjoyed the knitalong , I always enjoy the interaction with other kpers ????


I also enjoy the interaction. I dropped 3 other projects to knit this onsie, and each time I go through my stash of baby yarn I think yes will be a onsie to the different colors with the elephants or other strips I have seen here for inspiration. However a spot of discipline I need to finish those other 3 wips first lol.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Working on this in-between some test knits that im doing, so going slow. Done day 4 and im on day 5 instructions now.

Here is a pic at the end of day 4


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Sonja, we going into winter here in Cape Town South Africa soon, any thoughts on long sleeve tops maybe so newborns to 3 months in the pipe line. I knit for the poorerst of the poor so my colours are dark as washing of clothes is not an everyday happening where they live.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Diane D said:


> Working on this in-between some test knits that im doing, so going slow. Done day 4 and im on day 5 instructions now.
> 
> Here is a pic at the end of day 4


Its looking great Diane , love the colour choice
If you want long sleeves you can do that with the onesie , just keep knitting the sleeve till 6 inches long garter stitch 5 rows and cast off


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just did a 2 color bulb pin layout along one leg cuff. Ended up with 76 which is 12 more than the 64 recommended. Both are divisible by 4 so I am covered without having to reduce count. :sm24: I would not have settled for the higher count if I didn't have the bulb pins to CAREFULLY make sure I did the knit and purls in the correct order.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Not sure if I need any touch up with the neck...it’s missing buttons. Used my bulb pins for ‘buttons’.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Not sure if I need any touch up with the neck...it's missing buttons. Used my bulb pins for 'buttons'.


Its gorgeous , love tbe beautiful colours you used


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its gorgeous , love tbe beautiful colours you used


That red cord you see is one of the 2.5mm Red Lace circulars. I don't have any baby hangers. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> That red cord you see is one of the 2.5mm Red Lace circulars. I don't have any baby hangers. :sm23:


Lol good improvisation ????


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Lovely colours ????????


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

I joined late, and just now finished my chart panel. I'm making this for one of my clients, who requested owls on her onesie. My chart is 20 stitches, so repeats 6 times around the onesie. I'm using non-traditional colors.


----------



## gsykim (May 12, 2019)

Love the owls! Can’t wait to it finished!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

midwifebetsy said:


> I joined late, and just now finished my chart panel. I'm making this for one of my clients, who requested owls on her onesie. My chart is 20 stitches, so repeats 6 times around the onesie. I'm using non-traditional colors.


Looking good so far , love the owl chart you used


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now to locate my cable owls and single color yarn for another onesie! :sm24: 

I adore owls!!! I was working on technique first before other patterns. :sm23:


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Not pleased with the design I added! Next time I will do either elephants or rabbits! Thanks so much for the clear instructions! My first KAL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lbart said:


> Not pleased with the design I added! Next time I will do either elephants or rabbits! Thanks so much for the clear instructions! My first KAL!


You are welcome , It looks cute and a lovely colour , we are our own worst critics


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

How adorable ???? the colours are perfect for owls???? , can’t wait for the finished work ????????


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

I love it. It is adorable!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

lbart said:


> Not pleased with the design I added! Next time I will do either elephants or rabbits! Thanks so much for the clear instructions! My first KAL!


I love the color of this one!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I have started another onesie since I really like this pattern.


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally finished mine this morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> I have started another onesie since I really like this pattern.


Im deciding what i want to do with another one too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Knitting Nana 2 said:


> Finally finished mine this morning


Its lovely , love the elephants


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Knitting Nana 2 said:


> Finally finished mine this morning


Lovely colours, well done.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Great colours Knitting Nana2????????????


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

I just lack the sleeves! And of course the weaving in of the ends and the buttons. I'm loving this. Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

midwifebetsy said:


> I just lack the sleeves! And of course the weaving in of the ends and the buttons. I'm loving this. Thank you, Sonja!


Its lovely , I really like the way the owls stand out


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

What I was thinking of for getting the collar section de-curled: https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-Tutorials/Picot-Cast-On

I know...should have stuck with your start...but those colors were screaming to be stitched. I'm picking up more technique (and research) with every project. Just the challenge of getting as close as I possibly can to your project appearance is teaching me more about knitting than I expected. :sm24:

Do y'all think it would look too weird to try for cable owls with more of the current colors?


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

midwifebetsy said:


> I just lack the sleeves! And of course the weaving in of the ends and the buttons. I'm loving this. Thank you, Sonja!


I was thinking about doing owls, they look really cute!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Sonja, here is a picture of another onesie I made. I think this one is more gender neutral....I'm thinking it might be good for my neighbor who is having a boy in August.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> Sonja, here is a picture of another onesie I made. I think this one is more gender neutral....I'm thinking it might be good for my neighbor who is having a boy in August.


Its beautiful Sally , gorgeous colour , reminds me of hot summer days


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its beautiful Sally , gorgeous colour , reminds me of hot summer days


Thank you. It is a burnt orange with tan.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I managed to squeeze in a pair of booties and wanted to share because I’m so proud of myself. ????

Thank you again, Sonja. This was such fun and I learned a lot!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mea said:


> I managed to squeeze in a pair of booties and wanted to share because I'm so proud of myself. ????
> 
> Thank you again, Sonja. This was such fun and I learned a lot!


You should be proud your little set is beautiful I love the little booties and the stitch pattern you used


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

mea said:


> I managed to squeeze in a pair of booties and wanted to share because I'm so proud of myself. ????
> 
> Thank you again, Sonja. This was such fun and I learned a lot!


This is adorable!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It’s really a cute set. Great job!


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I really like this, well done!


----------



## 3rdcharmer (Jul 9, 2016)

Finished last night. It is MUCH bigger than I expected but an easy knit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

3rdcharmer said:


> Finished last night. It is MUCH bigger than I expected but an easy knit.


Its beautiful great choice of colour , it does look a bit bigger , love the hat , maybe if you knit another one just go down in needle size


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

3rdcharmer,
Your onesie is adorable. Love the purple!!


----------



## 3rdcharmer (Jul 9, 2016)

SallyJ said:


> 3rdcharmer,
> Your onesie is adorable. Love the purple!!


Thanks **blush**


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I did try to add a tatted neck edge...cut it off after 5-10 rings were worked. The picot knitted edge looks better.


----------



## 3rdcharmer (Jul 9, 2016)

kaixixang said:


> I did try to add a tatted neck edge...cut it off after 5-10 rings were worked. The picot knitted edge looks better.


I love the stitch pattern you used. Could you share what you used?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

3rdcharmer said:


> I love the stitch pattern you used. Could you share what you used?


From EasyToKnit.com the Eyelet Lace 26 in the round. 6 full repeats used on the body of the onesie. 4 rows of the 8 (or 1/2 of the pattern) on each of the sleeves. I was doing my best to match Swedenme's instruction and mesh a few knitting patterns.

I had baby weight acrylic and 2.50mm ChaioGoo Red Lace fixed circulars. Just letting you know if you want to figure out my approximate gauge. I got the required 5.5 inches for the body section thanks to using the pattern addition.

Since the main yarn was acrylic and not cotton...I didn't think I could have switched to a smaller cotton thread for a decent tatted collar. Not good to mix fiber if you are considering washing temperatures. 30+ years of crochet experience has made me cautious on what you pair in ANY project. :sm24:


----------



## 3rdcharmer (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you. Ill look it up. Thanks also for the extra info.


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

I just stalked this whole KAL and love how creative everyone was! It is amazing how there were so many diff interpretations of the same onesie. ALL ADORABLE!!! I'm going to cast on now. Too late for the party but enjoyed "hearing" your journey thru it! Thanks so much for starting this and all the clear great instructions!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

alisonarr said:


> I just stalked this whole KAL and love how creative everyone was! It is amazing how there were so many diff interpretations of the same onesie. ALL ADORABLE!!! I'm going to cast on now. Too late for the party but enjoyed "hearing" your journey thru it! Thanks so much for starting this and all the clear great instructions!


Thank you and if you have any questions just ask , maybe take a look at my other knitalongs once you have finished this one ????


----------



## 3rdcharmer (Jul 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and if you have any questions just ask , maybe take a look at my other knitalongs once you have finished this one ????


Where do you find your other KALs?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

3rdcharmer said:


> Where do you find your other KALs?


Ive done 5 knitalongs all together here are the links to the other 4, you can still read them and I will answer any questions you have

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606720-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611201-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-624413-1.html


----------



## 3rdcharmer (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks. I'll bookmark them. You're very generous. 

DONE.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

3rdcharmer said:


> Thanks. I'll bookmark them. You're very generous.
> 
> DONE.


Thank you , its nice to be able to share and give back ,


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Lovely set!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

These are darling!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I did try to add a tatted neck edge...cut it off after 5-10 rings were worked. The picot knitted edge looks better.


Very pretty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KnitterNatalie said:


> These are darling!


Thank you


----------

